
Grammarly’s Marketing Strategy: Growing to 20M Users via Content - VictorEduoh
https://victoreduoh.com/grammarlys-marketing-strategy/
======
VictorEduoh
This in-depth article exposes precisely how the SaaS company, Grammarly,
powered its way to over 20 million users. It delves into how they achieved
such a remarkable feat through content marketing and a unique product
positioning tactic.

If you've ever doubted the importance of having a defined content strategy to
guide your SaaS marketing efforts, Grammarly's results will shock you.

I'm sure about that because the author of this article was also shocked when
he tried to feed his curiosity and asked:

How much of Grammarly's content strategy contributed to it reaching a market
valuation of $1.3 billion, as of 2017 and millions of users?

The answer, as you'd find in this in-depth guide, is... A lot.

